# storing mj



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2006)

hello, once the weed is cured, can i store my weed in the freezer or fridge while in sealed jars? just wondering. 
peace


----------



## Hick (Aug 18, 2006)

"I" don't like storing in the freezer. Freezing, makes the trichomes brittle and easily knocked off. It also seems to take the "elasticity" out of the bud. 
IMHO, a dark, dry, cool shelf in the pantry is ideal for storage, once the cure is complete.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2006)

thanks hick
peace


----------



## Zarnon (Aug 22, 2006)

Hick,  you are absolutely right about storing MJ in the freezer... don't do it!!

Freezing disrupts cells,  makes the trichs fall off and dries out the herb!  

Store the stuff in a cool, dark place.  Put it in glass,  well packed (but not crushing) and you can keep it for 2 years or longer.   I had some Kali Mist recently that was 2 years kept like that.  Very nice!

Extreemes of heat or cold are a no-no IMHO.


----------



## Devilweed (Aug 26, 2006)

My friend just pulled some week out of his basement that had been down there for a few years and it was all crumbly and brown.  We smoked about an ounce of it and barley got high, that my I dont save my bud...


----------



## Hick (Aug 26, 2006)

Devilweed said:
			
		

> My friend just pulled some week out of his basement that had been down there for a few years and it was all crumbly and brown.  We smoked about an ounce of it and barley got high, that my I dont save my bud...



_"Properly"_ cured and stored bud, is like wine. It gets _better_ with time.


----------



## high_man (Aug 27, 2006)

thats true, everytime i get a new strain and i get a really good female i cure and store the best bits away in a air tight jar and keep them, on special occasions i bring it out, iv had weed that i stored away  years ago and they are still green and not britle at all and its the best thing iv ever had smooth as silk and taste amazing(thats if they are cured and stored correctly), so iv started a vintage collection i just keep putting them away and smoke whatever i have left its all worth it when u try them for urself


----------

